# USB Scanner

## Rikyu

Kleines Problem mit meinem Scanner an USB.

Der lief absolut problemlos aber mein Drucker wurde nicht erkannt, dann habe ich USB fest in den Kernel einkompiliert (war vorher nur als modul).

Drucker läuft jetzt Problemlos aber der Scanner wird nicht mehr erkannt.

Es wird zwar erkannt das da ein Scanner am USB Port hängt es kann aber kein Treiber zugeordnet werden.

Ziehe ich jetzt im laufenden Betrieb den USB Stecjer vom Scanner und stecke ihn wieder wird der Scanner danach problemlos erkannt und funktioniert, ist aber eine etwas nervige Sache jedesmal wenn man den Scanner braucht erstmal den USB Stecker zu ziehen.

Woran kann das liegen ?

Gruß Rikyu

----------

